# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  [شرح] طريقة التحميل من المرفقات

## شمس الدين

الطريقة سهلة للى لا يدرى كيفية التحميل من المرفقات 

فقط اتبع الآتى
























مع تحياتى
 :Friendship:

----------


## Hajer

شرح واضح جداً
ما كنت أعلم أن طريقة التحميل بالـ (سهوله دي)

لك الشكر ا. شمس الدين

----------


## شمس الدين

العفو  hajer  
الحمد لله إن الشرح أفادك

شكرا لمرورك

----------


## مستشار هرجة

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## smsma

*[align=center] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا على الشرح المميز
بالتوفيق
[/align]*

----------


## شمس الدين

> موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


تسلم على الطله

----------


## شمس الدين

> *[align=center]
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شكرا على الشرح المميز
> بالتوفيق
> [/align]*


العفو وشكرا على مرورك الجميل
تحياتى

----------


## الشامي

مشكورين جدا جدا جدا

----------


## dina fahmy

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------

